# What Vines go with what trellis



## HammerOne (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm ready to start building my trellis for vine delivery in October. I'm ordering fron TyTy Nursery because they are in Georgia and so am I. I'm planning on 8 vines some table and some wine. I'm looking at building a high cordon trellis but I'm not sure about what vines to get. Is there a list of what vines are recomended for what Trellis? I just don't want to make a mistake right off the bat.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 6, 2010)

A better plan might be to decide on the grapes first and then decide on the appropriate trellis for them. There are charts you can get (see Double A Nursery) that list varieties and appropriate trellis for them, but they aren't all really accurate, especially for new varieties of hybrids.

I have begun a training system trial myself for determining what works well here for red and white, vigorous and sem-vigorous varieties. I am putting four varieties on four training systems (trellises) for 16 combinations. I have three replications of each with nine vines in each one for a total of 108 vines each for a total of 432 vines in the trial.

Good luck with Ty Ty, some folks are happy with them, but I have heard a lot of complaints also.


----------



## DesertDance (Jul 15, 2010)

*What Kind of Grapes?*

All I know, and I don't know much, is that your trellis needs to go with the grapes that grow in your climate. You don't want a bunched up canopy in GA because it's too steamy there in summer and you'll get fungus issues. So go for a really spread out airy type thing so you can spray every leaf easily.

I am big on zone jealousy! You guys grow stuff there that we can't! Best thing to do is go to local vineyards, and see what varieties grow well in your area, and order those. Look at those trellises, and copy them.

We did that here. There are commercial vineyards very close to us, growing table grapes. I was amazed at the miles of vineyards here with NO wine grapes! Not ONE!! But we copied their trellis and ordered hot weather craving wine grapes from places like Greece, Australia, etc. I didn't realize at first that the commercial vines who's trellis we copied are cane pruned, not spur pruned.

We started ours out with cordons, and are now switching to cane pruning because it just works best in the hot desert. It's tough to switch mid stream, so you are doing best getting it sorted out ahead of time.

Take a trip through the pruning and trellising videos over at you tube. There are many, and a picture is worth thousands of words for sure!!

Good luck with your vineyard!
Suzi


----------

